# 2 Plus acres/ 3 bedroom home/ rent-to-own



## claytoncox (Jan 10, 2006)

2 plus acres with 3 bedroom fixer-upper five miles north of Van Buren, Missouri on Reynolds County Road 570 $44,999.00 or rent to own with $1299.00 down and $399 per month 573 269-4603


----------



## rafter (Feb 26, 2003)

Pictures?


----------



## legendaryliving (Nov 29, 2007)

Just keeping an eye out for more info


----------



## CountryBlues (Apr 28, 2007)

Tried to PM for more information but box is full.... Could you please post more info concerning this property.

Blues


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I too have tried to PM and they went through but I never got any responses to them.


----------

